# Can pre-ejaculatory fluid get you pregnant?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

Like I said in my previous thread, I had unprotected sex 3 times last week using the pull out method - Feb. 29 (7 days before ovulation), March 2 (5 days before ovulation), and March 6 (one day before ovulation). I'm not entirely too educated about pre-ejaculatory fluid, but I have heard that it usually comes out when having sex and it can contain semen or sperm.

1). Does pre-ejaculatory fluid contain sperm? And could it get me pregnant?


----------



## PitBullMom (Sep 22, 2014)

1 - Not inherently. And yes.

Stop having sex if you're not ready to be pregnant and don't want to use birth control. "Pull out" is not a method of contraception.

http://www.ippf.org/our-work/what-we-do/contraception/myths/Withdrawal


----------



## StepGirlfriend (Dec 29, 2014)

Simply put: If you're having penis penetrating vagina, sex there is a chance that you can get pregnant. The chances vary depending on intervention taken (birth control, condoms, pulling out, etc..) and time of month but there is always a chance. Pre-ejaculatory fluid can contain sperm.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

Given that less than a month ago you were fretting about possibly being pregnant after unprotected sex, I think you should really look into proper birth control. If there's a planned parenthood near you, they'd be good to talk to. They can help you find something that'll work for you and can also help if money's an issue.

Maybe both of you should stick to oral/manual until you can find a better alternative.


----------

